# Dropping a full length (4.9") barrel in a beretta Vertec. Known issues?



## Dodgedabullet (Jun 16, 2017)

I've got a Beretta 92 Vertec Inox on layway, fixin to pick it up soon. I was just wondering if there's any reason that I should not drop a full-length barrel (which is .2 in longer) in the Vertec? I don't have the biggest hands, so the Vertec fits me better, but I'd like to achieve that famous 92 silhouette, if possible. I believe there will be no fitment issues, but it's not designed for it. Might there be long-term wear issues?


----------



## denner (Jun 3, 2011)

No, just the classic 92FS look.


----------



## Dodgedabullet (Jun 16, 2017)

denner said:


> No, just the classic 92FS look.


Glad to hear you say that! Much appreciated!


----------



## Blackhawkman (Apr 9, 2014)

the full length barrel is fit to another 92fs? feed ramp and lock up is ok? For the difference of .2 inch I wouldn't. Never heard so many guys wanting to put "other" barrels on A pistol they also own!? good luck. fwiw


----------



## denner (Jun 3, 2011)

Please refer to b. on page 5. if anyone has doubts

http://www.berettausa.com/assets/39/29/BERETTA_2013_PROSHOP_FIREARM_ACCESSORIES.pdf


----------

